# wood id



## osuataltus (Oct 16, 2013)

[attachment=32775] Help with wood id. Color range from a brown to jet black. Has a nice smell when sawed. Guess is acacia but that is just a guess.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 16, 2013)

osuataltus said:


> Help with wood id. Color range from a brown to jet black. Has a nice smell when sawed. Guess is acacia but that is just a guess.



your pic isn't working and you will need to have a mod put this thread in the correct place. We have a species ID section of the forum. If you need help reach out to one of the mods and I am sure they can help get you straightened out.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2013)

Wood ID threads go in the Wood ID section. This is the Introduction forum. I'll move it for you. Also your image did not attach. Let me know if you need some help uploading it.


----------



## osuataltus (Oct 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Wood ID threads go in the Wood ID section. This is the Introduction forum. I'll move it for you. Also your image did not attach. Let me know if you need some help uploading it.



I follow instructions and change pixels on my phone so at this point I'm lost as to what is going on, I thought I was in the ID section.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2013)

Don send the pic/s to me [email protected] and I'll take care of it for you.


----------



## osuataltus (Oct 16, 2013)

Need help on wood ID. The wood ranges from a brown to black. It has a nice smell when sawed.


[attachment=32796]


----------



## indonesianwood (Oct 25, 2013)

look like rosewood to me..
big pores and nice smell are the clue.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2013)

+1 on the Rosewood.


----------

